# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle version 1.2.8 is released Big Update 06/01/2018 !!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*EFT Dongle New Update 06/01/2018* Software V1.2.8 Hardware V1.1.4 *What is New ?* *Software:* *[NEW]* Read Info For General Qualcomm Based Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Read Flash For General Qualcomm Based Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Flash Firmwares For General Qualcomm Based Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Reset FRP For General Qualcomm Based Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Reset 'config' For General Qualcomm Based Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Make Boot.img To Remove Screen Lock For General Qualcomm Based Devices *[NEW]* Make Boot.img To Root For General Qualcomm Based Devices *[NEW]* Reset Mi Account (Redmi Note 3 PRO - Note 3 - 3s - 4s - 4c - MI5 - MI Max - MI NOTE PRO) (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Flash Zip Via 'sideload' For Xiaomi Devices (Recovery Mode) *[NEW]* Flash Firmwares For Xiaomi Devices (EDL Mode) *[NEW]* Flash Firmwares For Xiaomi Devices (Fastboot Mode) *[NEW]* Reboot 'Fastboot Mode' To 'EDL Mode' For Xiaomi Devices (Three Methods) *[NEW]* Reset MI Cloud For Xiaomi Devices *[NEW]* Reset MI Account For Xiaomi Devices (Fastboot Mode) *[NEW]* Reset FRP For Xiaomi Devices (Fastboot Mode) *[NEW]* Automatic Dump Samsung ROMs From ADB-Rooted Device To .TAR Package
(EXCLUSIVE: IT KEEPS DM-VERITY SUCCESSFULLY VERIFIED) *[NEW]* Repair Samsung DRK Keys Via EFT UART (Better Result On Combination Firmware) *[NEW]* Repair 'dm-verity verification error' Throw Rooted-ADB Recovery *[NEW]* Repair  Samsung IMEI For Collection Of Qualcomm Based Devices Via Rooted-ADB -  Device-Dependent (The Result Depends On Device MSL/CPID Status) *[NEW]* Repair  Samsung IMEI For Collection Of Qualcomm Based Devices Via EFT UART -  Device-Dependent (The Result Depends On Device MSL/CPID Status) *[NEW]* Write CERT For Samsung Qualcomm Based Devices Via EFT UART - Device-Dependent (The Result Depends On Device MSL/CPID Status) *[NEW]* Write CERT For Samsung Qualcomm Based Devices Via Rooted-ADB - Device-Dependent (The Result Depends On Device MSL/CPID Status) *[NEW]* Repair Samsung IMEI For Some Of Exynos Based Devices Via EFT UART (Like: N920* - N910*.......) *[NEW]* Unlock Network For Samsung Exynos Based Devices Via EFT UART (BETA) *[NEW]* Unlock Network For Samsung Qualcomm Based Devices (BETA) *[NEW]* Enable EFT UART Connection Response For All Samsung Devices (Without Covering Battery BSI Slot) *[NEW]* Reset  MSL For Samsung Exynos Based Devices Via Samsung Modem Port -  Device-Dependent (The Result Depends On Device Modem Version/Security) *[NEW]* Bypass KNOX Tripped Protection (To Run S-Health/Secret Mode In Internet Explorer) On Rooted Devices *[NEW]* Reset FRP For Samsung UFS Based Devices Via EFT UART *[UPDATE]* Updated Google Play *[UPDATE]* Added 2 New Styles *[UPDATE]* Spanish Dictionary *[UPDATE]* Indonesia Dictionary *[UPDATE]* General Improvements And Updates *[UPDATE]* Add new model FRP HUAWEI On SERVER  *List Of 'Reset FRP UFS' Supported Devices:* 

```
SM-A810F
SM-A810S
SM-A810YZ
SM-G920A
SM-G920AZ
SM-G920F
SM-G920FD
SM-G920FQ
SM-G920I
SM-G920K
SM-G920L
SM-G920S
SM-G920T
SM-G920T1
SM-G920W8
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925FQ
SM-G925I
SM-G925K
SM-G925L
SM-G925S
SM-G925T
SM-G925W8
SM-G9287
SM-G9287C
SM-G928A
SM-G928C
SM-G928F
SM-G928G
SM-G928I
SM-G928K
SM-G928L
SM-G928N0
SM-G928S
SM-G928T
SM-G928W8
SM-G930F
SM-G930FD
SM-G930K
SM-G930L
SM-G930S
SM-G930W8
SM-G935F
SM-G935FD
SM-G935K
SM-G935L
SM-G935S
SM-G935W8
SM-N9208
SM-N920A
SM-N920C
SM-N920F
SM-N920G
SM-N920I
SM-N920K
SM-N920L
SM-N920S
SM-N920T
SM-N920W8


```

*Hardware:* 

```
Apple products
iPhone x
Charging & us solution-ways
============================
iPhone 7
Home button ways
Home button solution
============================
Xiaomi products
Xiaomi Redmi note
Battery ways
Charging ways & solution
Speaker & mic solution ways
Xiaomi-Redmi-note-display-light-solution
Xiaomi-Redmi-note-insert-sim-card-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Touch solution
============================
Xiaomi Redmi note 3
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging ways
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
No-charging
Touch ways
Xiaomi-redmi-note-3-charging-problem-solution
============================
Xiaomi Redmi note 3 pro
Screen-not-working-problem-solution-jumpers
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Battery ways
============================
Xiaomi_redmi_note_4g
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Touch solution
============================
Xiaomi m3
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Earphone way
Battery ways
Charging & USB solution-ways
LCD & backlight solution-ways
Sim ways
Speaker ways
============================
Note 2
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Charging solution-ways
Battery ways
Light-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Earphone way
Sim ways
Speaker ways
WIFI solution
============================
Redmi 3s
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
============================
Xiaomi mi 4c
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
============================
Tecno
Tecno c9
Charging& USB ways-solution
Earphone ways
Sim1& sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Volume & button key ways
============================
Sony
Sony c4 e5333
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging & USB ways
Earpiece solution
WIFI solution
LCD backlight ways
Network-vibration ways
Power key &volume
SD card solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker ways
============================
Sony Xperia xa ultra f3212
Battery ways
Charging & USB solution
LCD &backlight solution-ways
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Earpiece solution
============================
Sony Xperia m5 e5603
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging solution
Earphone ways
WIFI solution
Power key & volume solution-ways
Power-button-flex-cable-repair-part
Sim ways
Speaker ways
============================
Sony Xperia t2 ultra d5303
Back camera ways
Backlight solution-ways
LCD backlight ways
Charging solution-ways
Memory ways
Speaker ways
============================
Oppo
Oppo r9
Battery connector ways
Charging &USB solution- ways
Diagram mother board
============================
Oppo r9s
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Charging solution-ways
Battery ways
Speaker solution
============================
Oppo r59
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
============================
Lg mobile
Lg k10
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Button key&volume ways
Charging ways
LCD backl ihgt ways
Sim1 ways
Vibration&earphone ways
============================
Lg g6
Battery-connector-ways
Charging ways
Earpeace ways-solution
============================
Lg g5
Battery wasy
Charging solution
Backlight ways
============================
Lg d724
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Button key solution-ways
Camera back solution
Charging ways
Sim2&sd card ways
Speaker ways
============================
Lg h815
Backlight &speaker ways
Battery ways
Button key ways
Charging&USB ways
============================
Lenovo
Lenovo c2 k10a40
Speaker solutio-way
LCD &backlight solution
Earpiece solution
Charging solution
Battery way
Pcb
============================
Lenovo k30
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
Memory ways
Network ways
Sim1&sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Touch solution-way
============================
Lenovo vibe p1 ma40
Backlight &lcd ways
Battery ways
Charger ways
Earpiece ways
Sim card ways
Speaker ways
============================
HTC
HTC 816h
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
Memory card
Sim 1 ways
Sim 2 ways
Speaker ways
============================
HTC d618h
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging & USB solution-way
Earpiece solution-ways
Network solution
Sim ways
Speaker solution
============================
HTC d820plus
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Camera back solution
Charging ways
Earpiece ways
Sim1 ways
Speaker solution-
============================
HTC m8
Backlight solution
LCD backlight
Power key ways
============================
Alcatel
Alcatel 5015d
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging solution
Earphone ways
Network ways
Sim ways
Speaker solution
============================
Gtab
Backlight & speaker ways
Charging solution & volume ways
Power key & headphone solution
Sim+sd+touch+camera-solution
============================
Huawei
Huawei honor 4x
Charging&USB solution
LCD solution
LCD &backlight solution
Mic solution-ways
Solution power
Speaker solution
Touch solution
============================
Huawei media pad t3 bg2-w09
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
LCD ways backlight
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei ascend g520
Backlight solution
Charging & USB solution-ways
Earphone ways
Mic solution
Speaker solution
============================
Huawei ascend g620
Backlight solution-ways
Charging solution
Mic ways
Sim ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution-ways
============================**
Huawei ascend g730-u00
Backlight solution
Battery&speaker solution
Charging &USB solution-ways
Ear phone ways
Ear speaker solution
Mic solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Touch solution
============================
Honor 6plus
Back camera solution
Backlight solution-ways
Power key & volume solution-ways
Charging solution-ways
LCD backlight ways
Sim 1 ways
Sim 2 & memory card ways
Speaker ways-solution
============================
Honor h30-c00
Charging ways
Ear speaker ways-solution
Mic solution
Sim1 ways
Sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution-ways
============================
Huawei g730-c00
Backlight solution
Charging&USB solution
Ear speaker solution
Mic1&2 ways
Power on voltages
Sim1&sim2 way
Speaker solution
Touch solution
============================
Huawei honor 3c
Backlight solution
Charging ways-solution
Huawei-honor-3c-charging-solution-jumper-problem-ways
LCD backlight ways
LCD ways-backlight solution
Touch solution
============================
Huawei honor 4c
Charging solution-ways
Speaker ways
Battery ways
============================
Huawei p9 mhl-l29
Touch solution
Pcb
============================
Huawei mate 7
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Camera back solution
Charging & USB solution-ways
Earphone ways
Huawei-ascend-mate-7-USB-charging-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei p8
Backlight solution
Charging solution-ways
Wifi ic
Wifi solution
============================
Huawei mediapad t1-701u
Battery ways
Charging&USB solution-ways
LCD&backlight solution-ways
Pcb1
Pcb2
Sim ways
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei y520-u12
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging solution
Pcb1
Pcb2
Sim ways
============================
Huawei y600-u20
Backlight solution
Charging&USB solution
Earphone ways
Mic solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution
Nokia
Nokia 3310 2017
Battery way
Charging & USB data ways
Ear speaker
Head phone way
Mic way
Speaker way
============================
Samsung
A3 2016 sm-a310f
Th solution
============================
A3 2016 sm-a310m
Th solution
============================
A3 sm-a300f
Th solution
============================
A3 sm-a300h
Th solution
============================
A5 2016 sm-a510f
Charging way & solution
Power solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Usb data ways
============================
A5 2016 sm-a510m
Th solution
============================
A5 2017 sm-a520x
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500f
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500g
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500h
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500w
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500y
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710f
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710m
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710x
Th solution
============================
A7 sm-a700h
Th solution
============================
A8 sm-a800f
Th solution
============================
A8 sm-a800i
Th solution
============================
A9 2016 sm-a910f
Th solution
============================
C5 sm-c5000
Th solution
============================
C7 sm-c7000
Th solution
============================
Duos gt-s7562
Th solution
============================
E5 sm-e500f
Th solution
============================
E5 sm-e500h
Th solution
============================
Grand neo sm-i9060
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530f
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530h
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530m
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530p
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530t
Th solution
============================
J1 ace sm-j110l
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320a
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320f
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320m
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD light solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Wifi solution
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320p
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320v
Th solution
============================
J3 2017 sm-j327p
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500f
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500h
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500m
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700f
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700h
Light ways & solution
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700p
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700t
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700m
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim1 solution
Sim2 solution
Speaker solution
Wifi solution
Th solution
============================
Note 1 gt-n7000
Th solution
============================
Note 2 gt-n7100
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main camera solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
Note 3 sm-n900
Camera solution
Ear speaker solution
Headphone problem
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
Note 3 sm-n9005
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Headphone problem
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
============================
Samsung
Sm-t230 galaxy tab
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Button key ways
Charging solution-way
LCD backlight ways
Memory ways
============================
Note 4 sm-n910c
Th solution
Sim card solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910g
Th solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910h
Th solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910v
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920a
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920c
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920g
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920t
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920v
Th solution
============================
Note 5 dual  sm-n9208
Th solution
============================
Note edge sm-n915f
Th solution
============================
Note edge sm-n915g
Th solution
============================
S3 neo gt-i9300i
Charging ways & solution
Ear speaker solution
Haed phone solution
Home button solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Power key ways
Sd card solution
Speaker solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925f
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Main mic solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925i
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Main mic solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925t
Th solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925v
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920a
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920f
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920i
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920t
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930p
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930t
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930u
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930v
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935a
Charging way & solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Mic 2  solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935f
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935v
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935u
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935p
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Mic 2  solution
Speaker solution
Charging way & solution
Ear speaker solution
Tsp solution
Th solution
============================
Star 2 sm-g130e
Th solutionث›ث‡apple products
============================
Iphone x
Charging & us solutio-ways
Iphone 7\
Home buttoun ways
Home button solution
============================
Xiami products
Xiaomi redmi note
Battery ways
Charging ways & solution
Speaker&mic solution ways
Xiaomi-redmi-note-display-light-solution
Xiaomi-redmi-note-insert-sim-card-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Touch solution
============================
Xiaomi redmi note 3
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging ways
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
No-charging
Touch ways
Xiaomi-redmi-note-3-charging-problem-solution
============================
Xiaomi redmi note 3 pro
Screen-not-working-problem-solution-jumpers
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Battery ways
============================
Xiaomi_redmi_note_4g
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Touch solution
============================
Xiaomi m3
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Earphone way
Battery ways
Charging&USB solution-ways
LCD&backlight solution-ways
Sim ways
Speaker ways
============================
Note 2
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Charging solution-ways
Battery ways
Light-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Earphone way
Sim ways
Speaker ways
Wifi solution
============================
Redmi 3s
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
============================
Xiaomi mi 4c
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
============================
Tecno
Tecno c9
Charging& USB ways-solution
Earphone ways
Sim1& sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Voluem&button key ways
***
Sony
Sony c4 e5333
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging & USB ways
Earpiece  solution
Wifi solution
LCD backlight ways
Network-vibration ways
Power key&volume
Sdcard solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker ways
***
Sony xperia xa ultra f3212
Battery ways
Charging&USB solution
LCD&backlight solution-ways
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Earpiece solution
-
Sony xperia m5 e5603
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging solution
Earphone ways
Wifi solution
Power key & volume solution-ways
Power-button-flex-cable-repair-part
Sim ways
Speaker ways
-
Sony xperia t2 ultra d5303
Backcamera ways
Backlight solution-ways
LCD backlight ways
Charging solution-ways
Memory ways
Speaker ways-
Oppo
Oppo r9
Battery connector ways
Charging & USB solution- ways
Diagram mother board
***
Oppo r9s
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
Charging solution-ways
Battery ways
Speaker solution
-
Oppo r59
Diagram mother board1
Diagram mother board2
-
Lg mobile
Lg k10
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Button key&volume ways
Charging ways
LCD backl ihgt ways
Sim1 ways
Vibration&earphone ways
============================
Lg g6
Battery-connector-ways
Charging ways
Earpeace ways-solution
============================
Lg g5
Battery wasy
Charging solution
Backlight ways
============================
Lg d724
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Button key solution-ways
Camera back solution
Charging ways
Sim2&sd card ways
Speaker ways
***
Lg h815
Backlight&speaker ways
Battery ways
Button key ways
Charging&USB ways
============================***
Lenovo
Lenovo c2 k10a40
Speaker solutio-way
LCD&backlight solution
Earpiece solution
Charging solution
Battery way
Pcb
============================
Lenovo k30
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
Memory ways
Network ways
Sim1&sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Touch solution-way
-
Lenovo vibe p1 ma40
Backlight&lcd ways
Battery ways
Charger ways
Earpiece ways
Sim card ways
Speaker ways
============================*
Htc
Htc 816h
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
Memory card
Sim 1 ways
Sim 2 ways
Speaker ways
-
Htc d618h
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging & USB solution-way
Earpiece solution-ways
Network solution
Sim ways
Speaker solution
-
Htc d820plus
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Camera back solution
Charging ways
Earpiece ways
Sim1 ways
Speaker solution-
Htc m8
Backlight solution
LCD backlight
Power key ways
-
Alcatel
Alcatel 5015d
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging solution
Earphone ways
Network ways
Sim ways
Speaker solution
***
Gtab
Backlight & speaker ways
Charging solution & volume ways
Power key & hedphone solution
Sim+sd+touch+camera-solution
============================*
Huawei
============================*
Huawei honor 4x
Charging&USB solution
LCD solution
LCD&backlight solution
Mic solution-ways
Solution power
Speaker solution
Touch solution
***
Huawei mediapad t3 bg2-w09
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Charging ways
LCD ways backlight
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei ascend g520
Backlight solution
Charging & USB solution-ways
Earphone ways
Mic solution
Speaker solution
============================*
Huawei ascend g620
Backlight solution-ways
Charging solution
Mic ways
Sim ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution-ways
============================**
Huawei ascend g730-u00
Backlight solution
Battery&speaker solution
Charging&USB solution-ways
Ear phone ways
Ear speaker solution
Mic solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker ways
Touch solution
============================**
Honor 6plus
Back camer solution
Backlight solution-ways
Power kry & volume solution-ways
Charging solution-ways
LCD backlight ways
Sim 1 ways
Sim 2 & memory card ways
Speaker ways-solution
============================
Honor h30-c00
Charging ways
Ear speaker ways-solution
Mic solution
Sim1 ways
Sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution-ways
============================
Huawei g730-c00
Backlight solution
Charging&USB solution
Ear speaker solution
Mic1&2 ways
Power on voltages
Sim1&sim2 way
Speaker solution
Touch solution
============================
Huawei honor 3c
Backlight solution
Charging ways-solution
Huawei-honor-3c-charging-solution-jumper-problem-ways
LCD backlight ways
LCD ways-backlight solution
Touch solution
============================*
Huawei honor 4c
Charging solution-ways
Speaker ways
Battery ways
============================*
Huawei p9 mhl-l29
Touch solution
Pcb
============================
Huawei mate 7
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Camera back solution
Charging & USB solution-ways
Earphone ways
Huawei-ascend-mate-7-USB-charging-problem-solution-jumper-ways
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei p8
Backlight solution
Charging solution-ways
Wifi ic
Wifi solution
============================
Huawei mediapad t1-701u
Battery ways
Charging&USB solution-ways
LCD&backlight solution-ways
Pcb1
Pcb2
Sim ways
Speaker ways
============================
Huawei y520-u12
Backlight solution
Battery ways
Charging solution
Pcb1
Pcb2
Sim ways
============================
Huawei y600-u20
Backlight solution
Charging&USB solution
Earphone ways
Mic solution
Sim1-sim2 ways
Speaker solution
Touch solution
Nokia
Nokia 3310 2017
Battery way
Charging & USB data ways
Ear speaker
Head phone way
Mic way
Speaker way
============================
Samsuing
A3 2016 sm-a310f
Th solution
============================
A3 2016 sm-a310m
Th solution
============================
A3 sm-a300f
Th solution
============================
A3 sm-a300h
Th solution
============================
A5 2016 sm-a510f
Charging way & solution
Power solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Usb data ways
============================
A5 2016 sm-a510m
Th solution
============================
A5 2017 sm-a520x
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500f
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500g
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500h
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500w
Th solution
============================
A5 sm-a500y
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710f
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710m
Th solution
============================
A7 2016 sm-a710x
Th solution
============================
A7 sm-a700h
Th solution
============================
A8 sm-a800f
Th solution
============================
A8 sm-a800i
Th solution
============================
A9 2016 sm-a910f
Th solution
============================
C5 sm-c5000
Th solution
============================
C7 sm-c7000
Th solution
============================
Duos gt-s7562
Th solution
============================
E5 sm-e500f
Th solution
============================
E5 sm-e500h
Th solution
============================
Grand neo sm-i9060
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530f
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530h
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530m
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530p
Th solution
============================
Grand prime sm-g530t
Th solution
============================
J1 ace sm-j110l
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320a
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320f
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320m
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD light solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Wifi solution
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320p
Th solution
============================
J3 2016 sm-320v
Th solution
============================
J3 2017 sm-j327p
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500f
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500h
Th solution
============================
J5 sm-j500m
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700f
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700h
Light ways & solution
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700p
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700t
Th solution
============================
J7 sm-j700m
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim1 solution
Sim2 solution
Speaker solution
Wifi solution
Th solution
============================
Note 1 gt-n7000
Th solution
============================
Note 2 gt-n7100
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main camera solution
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
Note 3 sm-n900
Camera solution
Ear speaker solution
Headphone problem
Main mic solution
Power solution
Sim solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
Note 3 sm-n9005
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Headphone problem
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
============================
Samsung
Sm-t230 galaxy tab
Backlight ways
Battery ways
Button key ways
Charging solution-way
LCD backlight ways
Memory ways
============================
Note 4 sm-n910c
Th solution
Sim card solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910g
Th solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910h
Th solution
============================
Note 4 sm-n910v
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920a
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920c
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920g
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920t
Th solution
============================
Note 5 sm-n920v
Th solution
============================
Note 5 dual  sm-n9208
Th solution
============================
Note edge sm-n915f
Th solution
============================
Note edge sm-n915g
Th solution
============================
S3 neo gt-i9300i
Charging ways & solution
Ear speaker solution
Haed phone solution
Home button solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Power key ways
Sd card solution
Speaker solution
Tsp solution
Wifi solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925f
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Main mic solution
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925i
Sim card solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Charging solution
Ear speaker solution
Main mic solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925t
Th solution
============================
S6 edeg sm-g925v
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920a
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920f
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920i
Th solution
============================
S6 sm-g920t
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930p
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930t
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930u
Th solution
============================
S7 sm-g930v
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935a
Charging way & solution
Ear speaker solution
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Mic 2  solution
Speaker solution
Th solution
Tsp solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935f
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935v
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935u
Th solution
============================
S7 edge sm-g935p
LCD solution
Main mic solution
Mic 2  solution
Speaker solution
Charging way & solution
Ear speaker solution
Tsp solution
Th solution
============================
Star 2 sm-g130e
```

**  â€‹*
Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_OPPO Flashing    mi not4 Qualcomm_

----------


## mohamed73

_MAKE BOOT PASS XIAMOI        MI ACCOUNT 3S_

----------


## mohamed73

_Remove partition without lose data& Root & Flashing KENOVO A6000 Qualcomm   _

----------


## mohamed73

_Flashing Qualcomm LENOVO A6000 & K33a48  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Flash. HUAWEI EDL mode   dm via recovery root_

----------


## ashraf alshami

مشكورين

----------


## ohmady130

مشكور لكن انا دلوقتي مش عارف احمل من الروابط عشان عدد المشاركات وكمان لما اشارك شئ علي المنتدي يقوللي عذرا ممكن حل من حضرتك

----------

